
PostgreSQL Wins 2019 O'Reilly Lifetime Achievement Award - michelpp
PostgreSQL was awarded the second lifetime Achievement Award last night at OSCON. Come by the booth and check it out!
======
pbreit
Postgres seems to me one of the more amazing pieces of server software, open
or closed source.

------
pella
[https://twitter.com/oscon/status/1151902202073534464](https://twitter.com/oscon/status/1151902202073534464)

